# yogurt gone bad?



## snoopy5386 (May 6, 2005)

So I bought a big tub of whole milk yogurt yesterday for DD. How long will it last once it is opened? And, how do you tell yogurt has gone bad? I would eat some too, but the last thing my figure needs is whole milk yogurt.
Thanks!


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to Nutrition and Good Eating


----------



## MommyDOK (Jan 9, 2003)

great question. I'm curious too,

I wrote to Dannon a while back and asked how long a tub of yogurt was good, after opening. They replied 2-3 days. Well, I've used yogurt a lot longer than that (like 5-7 days).

I'm interested to hear what other people say.


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

Eh - I will eat out of a tub of plain yogurt until it grows things (fuzzies or dots of white, green, or black) on the top or until it smells really off. I've kept an open container at least 3-4 weeks. Unopened, even longer.

I don't usually eat plain yogurt straight up. I put about a cup into smoothies.

Make sure you use a clean spoon, cover it up again asap, and keep it refridgerated (don't leave it out, uncovered and/or let it warm up). Obviously, using a clean spoon and covering it allows fewer germs to enter the container. Keeping it cool keeps things less likely to grow. If it has been temperature compromised, it will go bad much more quickly.

"Flavored" individual cups of yogurt, I've used until a month-6 weeks PAST their date. (assuming that they've been cold the whole time, and unopened)


----------

